# BBC Radio 4's Counterpoint



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

The popular radio music quiz restarted today, and can be listened to here...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01s7yw7

I think I scored a point or two with some judicious guessing!


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Kontrapunkt (counterpoint in Scandinavian languages) used to be a yearly series of classical music quiz shows (starting in the 1960's) where teams of three 'experts' from Norway, Sweden, Denmark and Finland competed against each other, often with live performances. I think the last one on tv was in 1998. I wonder if there's some sort of link here, or if it's just a coincidence that both quiz shows have the same name.. The Scandinavian show was all classical, though.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Norse said:


> Kontrapunkt (counterpoint in Scandinavian languages) used to be a yearly series of classical music quiz shows (starting in the 1960's) where teams of three 'experts' from Norway, Sweden, Denmark and Finland competed against each other, often with live performances. I think the last one on tv was in 1998. I wonder if there's some sort of link here, or if it's just some sort of coincidence that both quiz shows have the same name.. The Scandinavian show was all classical, though.


Was my favourite TV-Show growing up! The original host, Swedish Composer *Sten Broman* (1902-1983) was a legendary figure in Nordic Music Life, he was AFAIK one of the founding members of ISCM! I think Norway won the most times...

I'll give the BBC Quiz a chance!

/ptr


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Broman was before my time, I only remember a few of the ones with Sixten Nordström. I used to buy cd's from the guy who was on the Norwegian team year after year (Kjell Hillveg), but like most other record shops they recently closed down . He's also been hosting his own little quiz show on the radio (listeners send in answers) basically every sunday morning for 25 years now.


----------

